
How realtime vehicle classification can improve traveling with public transport - devbas
https://www.bastiangeneugelijk.com/ovassistant.html
======
devbas
Writer here. As someone who spends a lot of time in public transport I am
always disappointed in current public transport planners, since they are
‘static’ and can’t handle well disruptions.

I created the public transport assistant concept to explore the possible
advantages of live location data within public transport and to investigate
the possibility of creating a more dynamic route planner. For example, once we
know in which train a passenger is, we can check when this train will arrive
at a certain station and act upon it.

My next step will be to create a minimum viable product that encapsulates a
basic route planning system (e.g. OpenTripplanner) and the described vehicle
classification system.

Let me know what you think, feedback is always welcome!

